# Fahrtipps für MTB´ler! HELP ME!



## Dr.Looping (8. Januar 2003)

Hi ihr Trailer,

das Thema oder die Fragen die jetzt gleich kommen wurden zwar schon öfter behandelt, bitte euch trotzdem um eure hilfe.
Bir vor 3 Monaten hatte ich noch mein Hardtail mit dem ich zwischen den Touren auch fleißig Wheelys und Bunnys geübt habe. Das Bike habe ich verkauft und mir ein Enduro FSR COMP gekauft, an dem aber viel geschraubt werden muss, desshalb habe ich seit dieser zeit nicht mehr auf ´nem Bike gesessen  *schande über mich*
Erstmal zu meinem damaligen können  : 

Wheely hat einigermaßen geklappt eben nicht so ewig aber das ist wohl eine Gleichgewichtssache die geübt werden muss.  
 Vielleicht hat jemand noch einen Tipp wie man es besser unter Kontrolle bekommt, das das Bike nicht hinten überkippt oder vorne wieder runter geht? Gibt es eim Fully etwas zu beachten?

Bunny hat überhaupt garnicht und auch nicht im Ansatz geklappt  . Ich habe 10.000 Tipps und Anleitungen gelsen überall steht ja eigentlich das gleiche. Ich versuche mich zwischen den Pedalen zu verkeilen und da fängt das malör schon an .... ich verkeile mich net ich verkrampfe mich da weil ich keinen plan hab wie ich da fest verkeilt sein soll (auch wenn in der Anleitung steht wie mans macht). Ich steht da also drauf wie ein verkrampfter Affe  , hab Angst das ich mit den Füßen abrutsche und mir das Bein an den Pedalen aufhaue. Dann beginnt die eigentliche Action...schön nach vorne lehnen lenker hochziehen (bis dahin alles kein Problem *protz*  ). Aber dann rucke ich mit meinen Beinen kurz weil ich keine Ahnung habe wie ich die beschriebene Bewegung jetzt umsetzen soll..natürlich passiert nichts  . Sicher, Übung macht den Meister aber vielleicht hat ja jemand nen Tipp (ja ich weiß Klickpedale *dämlich find weil man immer die Klickerschuge tragen muss). Geht´s mim Fully vielleicht einfacher? Was ist zu beachten?

Was für "Moves" so nenn ich sie einfach mal, kann man noch üben um zwischen den Touren etwas Show zu machen. Nen Bunny und nen Wheely ist ja wirklich nützlich.

Und dann eine Wirklich wichtige Frage die ich habe. Als Segelflieger habe ich das verlangen zu dropen, ABER...
Alles was höher als 50cm ist macht mir sorgen oder hat mir Angst gemacht. Ja auch weil ich an mein altes Bike gedacht habe ich selber hab da aber auch Angst. Die MArzocchi MXR 100 und der Fox Float sollten aber wesentlich größere Drops schlucken. Was ist beim Dropen zu beachten? 

Würd mich über echt jeden Tipp freuen.


MFG

Tommy


----------



## gonzo_trial (8. Januar 2003)

Also Wheelie kontrollierste Seitwärts indemdu die Kniee nach außen streckst. Also dazu Sattel etwas runter.

und nach hinten umzukippen bremse Betätigen und wennu zu schnell nach vorn kommst dann mehr reintreten und feinausgleich mit den Armen denn gerade am anfang kommst mit dem Bremsen garantiert nicht richtig klar... da gehts soschnell runter da kannst eh nixmeha machen... Und auch beim Bremsen immer mittreten... is am anfang in jedemfall einfacher!

Jo und wennus packst dann winkelste die Arme leicht an fährst dann weiter aufm interrad und dann nimmste die Hand weg und winkst den Leuten am Straßenrand zu 

Hab ja irgendwo mal nen Video von Hans Ray gesehn da is der aus normaler fahrt mit einer Hand innen Wheely... das sah voll naja komisch aus 

So BH gibts vieleicht nachher noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angelo Berlin (8. Januar 2003)

Ja Wheelie ist ganz gut erklärt worden. Du musst dir vorstellen, dass die Bremse eigentlich beim Wheelie die ganze Zeit am Hinterrad schleift und je nach Gleichgewichtslage mal mehr und mal weniger zupacken muss. Also schleifen lassen!

Zum Bunny Hop:
Kriegst du das Hinterrad überhaupt irgendwie ohne Vorderradbremse aus dem Rollen vom Boden weg? Das wär nämlich so ne Grundvorraussetzung! Wenn dir das jemand live erklärt lernst du das in 5 Minuten. Der Bunny Hop an sich ist dann aber schon noch wesentlich komplexer.

Also beim Droppen gibts halt auch verschiedene Varianten:
Die besten sollten für dich einfach der Roll Off und der Wheel Off sein. 
Wheel Off: Du rollst an die Kante und machst kurz davor eine Sparwheelie im stehen, 1/2 Kurbelumdrehung. Dann auf dem Hinterrad landen und den Aufprall mit den Beinen abfangen.
Wichtig unbedingt bis zu Ende der Kante weitertreten, damit du nicht mit dem Vorderrad zuerst aufkommst.
Roll Off: Ist eigentlich dasselbe nur ohne Wheelie. Also aus schnellerer Fahrt dass Vorderrad hochreißen und Geweicht nach hinten bringen um auf dem Hinterrad über die Kante zu rollen.

Wenn man die Technik beherrscht ist 1 Meter bis 1,50 m auf jedenfall drin.
Mit dem Fully noch wesentlich mehr.

Allerdings sind alle Techniken mit nem Fully auf jedenfall schwerer zu erlernen, weil du das Rad durch das gefedere nicht so gut kontrollieren kannst. 
Oder warum fahren wir hier so gar mit Starrgabeln??


----------



## Dr.Looping (8. Januar 2003)

Also das Hinterrad bekomme ich keinen CM hoch, da hab ich keine Chance  . Ich denke, dass Übung zwar den Meister macht irgendwie belastet mich das dann doch wenn man übt und übt und das Hinterrad geht nichtmal etwas hoch.
Beim Dropen ist also wirklich wichtig, dass man mit dem Hinterrad zuerst aufsetzt...also Lenker hochreißen und nach hintenlehnen. Ich hab die Dros die ganze Zeit immer gewheelt, so wie oben beschrieben. Dann kann ich das jetzt wenigstens Üben ... abwarten diese Saison gibts nen neuen Josh Bender .
Wheely üb ich einfach weiter.  
Vielleicht hat ja jemand noch Basics die man drauf haben sollte um das Hinterrad hoch zu ziehen.


----------



## Angelo Berlin (8. Januar 2003)

Also das Hinterrad hoch zu bekommen ist echt kein Akt. Such dir jemand in deiner Umgebung der das kann und er wird dir zeigen was du falsch machst. Wo genau wohnst du denn? zur not kommst halt nach Berlin dann erklär ich dir`s 
Das hat übrigens mit Übung nicht so viel zu tun, du machst halt was ganz Grundlegendes falsch wie es mir scheint, such dir jemand der den Knoten zu löst...


----------



## KAMIkazerider (8. Januar 2003)

also ich hab hier 2 kleine videos angehangen wo du relativ gut siehst wie man einen wheely und nen bunny hop macht

wheely mit einem rad und einer hand *g*

kleiner bunny hop über 2 leute 

beim bunny hop gibts 2 möglichkeiten


----------



## KAMIkazerider (8. Januar 2003)

also ich hab hier 2 kleine videos angehangen wo du relativ gut siehst wie man einen wheely und nen bunny hop macht

wheely mit einem rad und einer hand *g*

kleiner bunny hop über 2 leute 

beim bunny hop gibts 2 möglichkeiten

1. mit beiden rädern gleichzeitig ist die anfänger version. am anfang besser. du lehnst dich etwas weiter nach vorn versuchst als erstes nur das Hr hochzuziehn. danach nur das VR.
wenn das beides klappt, versuchst du mal beides....indem du den hintern deine füsse der auf der pedale steht etwas nach unten zeigen lässt. er sollte sich im 45° winkel verkeilen.
während des absprungs noch beine austrecken und in der luft wieder anziehn
eigentlich solltest du jetzt einen kleinen hüpfer machen

2. das ist die fortgeschrittene version.
du schiebst das HR unter dir durch bis die HR-axe unter dem innenlager istdann stöst du dich vom boden ab und ziehst das hinterrad an deinen po....so sind höhen bis zu 110 cm locker drin

show:

wenn du show machen willst lerne den manual
1.
es ist die wohl größte kunst einen manual zu machen bei dem du die hüfte schon am lenker hast. so bist du mit bike knapp 2.70m hoch was extrem derbe wirkt angeseicht der tatsache das du noch nach vorn, hinten und zur seite ausbalancieren must.

2. nose hops, hüpfe auf dem vorderrad

3. lerne dein hinterrad zu versetzen. eineige schaffen es 540°
ich schaff es leider nur 270° :-(

mit deisen kleinen tipps dürftest du die grundlange haben für zukünftige auftritte.

doch im gelände nützen wird esdir nichts!


----------



## Dr.Looping (8. Januar 2003)

@Angelo nach Berlin komme ich eventuell um die Osterzeit wieder, allerdings weiß ich nicht ob die im ICE nen Bike haben wollen  !?! Wir haben hier um die Ecke auch so ein Trailer, letztens hat er irgendwie ich weiß auch nicht wie er das gemacht hat auf der Telefonzelle gestanden!??! 
Vielleicht sprech ich den wirklich mal an.


----------



## KAMIkazerider (8. Januar 2003)

wie iss er hochgekommen?

runter is klar *g*


----------



## Angelo Berlin (8. Januar 2003)

@Kamikaze

Naja ich hab da von so nem Newschooltrick gehört, der heißt draufklettern oder so...


----------



## KAMIkazerider (8. Januar 2003)

iigiiitiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiigggggggggggggggiiiiiiiiiiiiitigit

*bääääähhhhrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr*
*wüüüüürrrrrgggggg*
alles bloß nich den boden berühren....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doeberd (9. Januar 2003)

auf der seite gibts super tips und videos
http://www.trialman.de/bikesport/fahrtechnik.htm

viel spaß, doeberd


----------

